# Season's Greetings



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

......And a chance to introduce you to the other children in my household. 

5 daughters.... One way or another..Pheww.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow Anthony you are outnumbered. Your girls are all beautiful. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Beautiful Family!!! And MAN you are WAAAYYYY outnumbered. LOL!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Wow Anthony you are outnumbered. Your girls are all beautiful. Merry Christmas.


You beat me to it. LOL!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you.

Believe me, and they know it 

And you haven't met my wife...LOL, ahem...the "ring leader"
That's another story.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dad can sympathize with you! What a nice picture, everyone looks very happy...except the white furball. Probably because she is the princess and wanted her own fotoshoot?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Beautiful family!!:dancingtree:


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> My dad can sympathize with you! What a nice picture, everyone looks very happy...except the white furball. Probably because she is the princess and wanted her own fotoshoot?


LOL...You're right.

....But she wanted the box of treats on the sofa behind me


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

What a beautiful family pic!


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

Gorgeous girls!


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Lovely family!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

You have a beautiful family!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

GREAT Picture,,Happy Holidays to you all


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful ladies, Anthony, one and all. 

Happy Holidays!


----------

